# Fishing with Chris and Wes 5-30-08



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

nice job!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice fish. WTG!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

that there's a real fattie on a 6wt, really nice work there Chris  

btw, ya didn't happen to get it on bob's spoon fly did ya?


----------



## BobFLA (Feb 15, 2007)

Glad you guys were able to finish the day in style!

Best regards
Bob


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

> Glad you guys were able to finish the day in style!
> 
> Best regards
> Bob


Sorry you couldn't stick around. As dusk was setting in we were betting your secret spoon would have been the bomb.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

OMG a fishing report from the ole' captain! Way to go on a 6 weight gentlemen!


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Heluva red on 6wt. BTW. Why was that one pic for me?


----------



## chrism (Jul 1, 2007)

thanks again ron for getting me propped right and then quickly finding fish. nice spot you have there. the prop is awesome, i can run with the plate jacked all the way up (4 inches) where the best i could do before was maybe 1.5 inches. and out of the hole jacked up 3 inches, and still doing 30mph top end. couldn't be happier.

it wasn't the spoon fly; it was a small chartreuse and white slider with a rattle. figured a little noise might help as it got dark. inhaled it so deep i barely got it back.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

so what are you saying... you giving props to Ron? ;D

Let me know when your back in town... I have Thursday -Sunday available. 

Cheers

capt. jan


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Good to see the old man start a thead in this area not just the "skiff for sale"


----------

